# My story



## TomRid (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been married for 25 years, my husband has had prostate cancer since Oct. He finished his radiation but doesn't return for his checkups. He also has diabetes and he doesn't do anything to try to control it. High blood pressure, the same thing. He's 55. He now says he is going to die and he is basically waiting to do so. He is a good man. Treats me good. I know he loves me. But the last few years it was good if I got sex every 3-4 months. Now its been 10 months. He can't perform because of all the health issues. I have been having a affair for 1 1/2 yrs. Its just sex. I don't want anything more. I even ask myself sometimes if I feel more and I don't. I like the guy, he's single. But I have 3 teenagers, good kids, and my husband, I know, loves me. he just doesn't show it in any way. except for the way he treats me, respectfully. Sometimes I think he knows, maybe he just knows I need that, but then I think no. I have a good life. but feel I'm an idiot. I'm a sex addict, therapist confirmed. But I know thats not a good excuse. Just had to get it off my chest, so to speak.


----------

